# Parkgate



## soulman (Jul 3, 2006)

A strange but lovely place. A seaside town that isn't any more. Anyone know the history of Parkgate? What happened, when and how? I've heard it was once a stop off point for seafaring ships to Ireland.

Parkgate in the 1940's


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jul 4, 2006)

they stopped dredging the River Dee and eventually it silted up

more info http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parkgate,_Cheshire


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 4, 2006)

nice icecream shop in parkgate.


----------



## soulman (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for that link Dave. From wikipedia - 



> Several times a year, Parkgate enjoys a seasonal high spring tide, bringing back the sea to lap gently at its old sea wall, and the village is deluged with visitors from all over the Wirral who come to witness the unusual sight and bird watchers who come to watch the unusual birds usually hidden in the grasses of the marshland.



Now that's something I'd like to see


----------



## LM17 (Jul 11, 2006)

I used to go down there when I was having driving lessons and stop off for an ice cream. Great place!


----------



## soulman (Jul 24, 2006)

LM17 said:
			
		

> I used to go down there when I was having driving lessons and stop off for an ice cream. Great place!



Had one yesterday. Twas lovely!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 29, 2012)

always odd when you google for stuff and end back on here


----------



## Pingu (Jun 29, 2012)

justdown the road form us. nice carvery at the pub at the end as well as good ice cream


----------



## Greebo (Jun 29, 2012)

I've seen the tide come right in there twice - well worth the journey  for that and the icecream.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 29, 2012)

Pingu said:


> justdown the road form us. nice carvery at the pub at the end as well as good ice cream


in that case I'm definitely coming to meet your dogs (and you) next time I'm up


----------



## Motown_ben (Aug 20, 2012)

There's a lovely Chinese in park gate, not sure of the name but the foods great.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 28, 2012)

mr chows

its a bit overpriced imo but yeah the food is decent


----------

